# Adjusting stem height



## CoachMK21 (Jul 27, 2010)

I want to play around a bit with the stem height of my 54cm Felt Z6. I currently have 1 spacer out and when I was fitted, the computer suggested taking 2 spacers out. So my question is this - is there anything I should be aware of when I lower the stem height? I'm thinking I will also need to move my seat forward a bit to accommadate the lower height. Is that correct? Or will the longer reach not be a big deal if it's comfortable? I realize there is no right answer, but I'm just looking for some opinions. Thanks!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

In a word, no. Try it and see first, but generally seat height and fore-aft position should be set with respect to the pedals. Reach is adjusted with the stem. If lowering the stem to the height you want results in excessive reach, you fix that with a shorter stem, rather than messing up the saddle-pedal relationship.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

+1 ^what he said^


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoachMK21 said:


> I want to play around a bit with the stem height of my 54cm Felt Z6. I currently have 1 spacer out and when I was fitted, the computer suggested taking 2 spacers out. So my question is this - is there anything I should be aware of when I lower the stem height? I'm thinking I will also need to move my seat forward a bit to accommadate the lower height. Is that correct? Or will the longer reach not be a big deal if it's comfortable?* I realize there is no right answer*, but I'm just looking for some opinions. Thanks!


Actually, there IS a right answer, and JC gave it.  

But I would add that if you are making this change yourself, keep in mind that part of the reinstallation process will entail preloading the headset bearings. It's not difficult, but does require a knack, so if you're unsure have your LBS do it. OTOH if you're game to try it, there are several online resources that'll walk you through it.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I asked a very similar question a few weeks back in the "wrenching" forum, you may want to check it out: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=227126


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Often times the 'expander plug' inside the carbon fork's steerer tube must be coincident with the stem, to resist crushing and strengthen the assembly.

if moving the stem up or down by any significant amount (eg 10-20 mm), it's good to verify the expander plug is still in the correct position.

Also, avoid cutting any length off the steerer tube until you know the new stem position is OK -- generally you leave the extra spacers on top of stem, during the trial period. 

Even after a steerer tube is cut, it's good practice to leave a 5-10mm spacer above stem, as a steerer tube perfectly coincident with top of stem, is more prone to crushing damage.


----------

